
Too Soon for Emoji URLs? - runnr_az
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/internet/too-soon-for-emoji-urls
======
pssflops
What, like poopla[0]?

[0][https://:poop:.la/](https://:poop:.la/)

------
Tepix
All examples use the dot ws CCtld - is it the only one that supports these
domains?

~~~
runnr_az
Emoji domains are supported by a handful of other TLDs:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji_domain#Availability_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji_domain#Availability_and_registration)

... but for right now, ICANN has decided not to allow emoji in domains:
[https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/idn-emojis-
domai...](https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/idn-emojis-domain-
names-13feb19-en.pdf)

